# Haro Group 1 year???



## marching_out (Apr 30, 2017)

Just picked this up last night. Put air in the tires and it rides like new...although, now that I'm older, the seat is a killer. I rode BMX back in the day and thought this might be a good one. I rarely come across BMX bikes in good condition and this one is phenomenal. Anyone have any info on this they can share?


----------



## marching_out (May 4, 2017)

From the brief research I've done, it appears this is a 1986 or '87. Can anyone give me an affirmative on this? What about a value?


----------



## Green Griffin 420 (Aug 2, 2017)

serial number will tell you the year.


----------



## 1973rx3 (Dec 5, 2017)

1986,  1987 would have brakes behind bottom bracket.


----------



## AnotherOneBitesTheDust (Dec 31, 2017)

I would say it is a 1988 Haro based on color.  The RS3 model wouldn’t have had the brake behind the bottom bracket.  That was on the RS1 which was the top of the line for Haro RS series bikes.  There was also an RS2 wich was in the middle and the RS3 was at bottom with a tri moly frame.


----------

